# I shoot every day!



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Do you ??? I do every day, mebbe if it's only 6 shots, some days 100 or so, sometimes,, many times a day, distance, mebbe only 3 yards at a cardboard box, or 40 yards at a possum, but every day, mebbe clay balls, or mebbe 50 cal lead balls, or even rocks, garbanzo beans, M&M's,marbles. steel balls, whatever, I just gotta "SHOOT"


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

x2


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd like to. In fact I did up until a little while ago.

Hey Bugar, what kind of a slingshot is that in your pic? Can you tell us a little about it? Is that your favorite one?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Now that I am retired, I shoot every day. Weather has been crap for two months so mostly indoors at 7 yards. Got out today, 60 degrees in NY, shot my first video. Felt good to get some fresh air and shoot at a longer distance. Yesterday I walked the woods just plinking at stumps and pine cones. Think spring.
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep!
Every day.
Love it!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

im shooting less to rest my arm. gone down to 8mm ammo and single tapered flat bands to minimise draw weight. arm still iffy.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*EVERYDAY!
*
*Minimum of 100 shots* MOST sessions but not all sessions.

*Addicted* for sure!!!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

That's a Dankung Terminator=Like it real well, been experimenting with tubes, got 2040's on it now, start out real long and keep shortening till they feel and shoot just right, be working with some 1745's also, see what turns out, so far the Dankung tubes, the waay I am set up are penetrating the same as Theraband Golds on my other shooters, takes a little time, but I like it, Got, Dankung, General, Flying Ghost, Terminator , and Scarlet Scorpion, they all fine shooters=Can't pick no favroites,Like em all

























Dayhiker said:


> I'd like to. In fact I did up until a little while ago.
> 
> Hey Bugar, what kind of a slingshot is that in your pic? Can you tell us a little about it? Is that your favorite one?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I would have to say it would be a peculiar day if I didn't shoot. As you, even if it is a few shots here or there from under the soffit, on the days it rains.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

"mebbe"? Making up words? ...... anyway I shoot every day as well.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> "mebbe"? Making up words? ...... anyway I shoot every day as well.


That's Indiana dialect, I recognized it right away!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I did not shoot for like 2 months now I have been busy and the weather is just makes you kill yourself.


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah I shoot everyday, I feel it if I haven't shot at least one thing from my catty(s).... there are some grounds near me that are rife with rabbits... perfect stalking practice


----------

